# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## geraleen

Hallo,

Nieuw op deze site. Mijn naam is Geraleen. 
Op zoek naar informatie over de overgang kwam ik op deze site.
Dus hopelijk vind ik hier informatie over de overgang en op andere vragen wat betreft de gezondheid.

----------


## gossie

Hoi Geraleen 

Welkom op deze site. Je zal zeker antwoorden ontvangen, en lezen over jouw vragen over de overgang.

----------

